# Is my cockatiel sick?



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

My mom recently pointed out to me that my cockatiel "sleeps weird."
When I asked what she meant she said he sleeps with his head lowered by his feet. This worried me deeply. So today I went to check it out, trying to be as QUIET as possible, and sure enough that is what he was doing. However, when I shined a light on him, his eyes were open. So I think he just woke up from my slight movements. Are cockatiels deep sleepers? Is there a way I could check up on him without waking him up? Please help!

-Also side note, I'm worried he doesn't get enough rest, with everyone's work schedules, he probably wakes up a couple time through the night. I am currently working on convincing my mom to let me move the cage at night, but until she complies, will covering his cage help at all? Or is it the noises that make him wake up?


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Regarding sleep birds in the wild wake up through out the night as they usually have to be alert to changes in the environment (climate change, predators, etc). They nap through out the day as well so my view is standard broken sleep because of activity in his area(excluding for example him being taken out to play at night for sustained periods) should be fine.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It may help to cover part of the cage with a dark sheet or something similar, but I would advise against covering all sides of the cage if your 'tiel isn't used to being covered at night. It does help them sleep, though.

I would be concerned if he sleeps in an odd position -- it's typically a sign of sickness. The traditional sleeping position is to have their head tucked over their shoulder and under the wing, with their beak buried in their feathers. You may have to take your 'tiel to an avian vet for a health check-up if he hasn't had one already.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

phronima said:


> Regarding sleep birds in the wild wake up through out the night as they usually have to be alert to changes in the environment (climate change, predators, etc). They nap through out the day as well so my view is standard broken sleep because of activity in his area(excluding for example him being taken out to play at night for sustained periods) should be fine.


Oh, ok thank you!


CharVicki said:


> It may help to cover part of the cage with a dark sheet or something similar, but I would advise against covering all sides of the cage if your 'tiel isn't used to being covered at night. It does help them sleep, though.
> 
> I would be concerned if he sleeps in an odd position -- it's typically a sign of sickness. The traditional sleeping position is to have their head tucked over their shoulder and under the wing, with their beak buried in their feathers. You may have to take your 'tiel to an avian vet for a health check-up if he hasn't had one already.


I am going to try to get him a check-up as soon as possible, however I think he was just woken up, because I saw that his eyes were open. I had him with me once and he fell asleep on my stomach, and was sleeping in the normal position.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Jun 24, 2014)

*Sleep*

How long have you had him? How does he normally sleep? How many times have you seen him "sleeping weird"?


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> How long have you had him? How does he normally sleep? How many times have you seen him "sleeping weird"?


I've had him for half a year, he normally sleeps like a cockatiel should, and I haven't noticed until my mom pointed it out, but I'm still not convinced he was sleeping. I'll have to keep checking.


----------



## hughmerlin (Jan 25, 2015)

Does he stand almost horizontally with with his crest all the way up, almost as if hes listening/looking at something? My bird does this when I interrupt his sleep at night.

Pretty sure it's normal; he's just checking out whats going on.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

hughmerlin said:


> Does he stand almost horizontally with with his crest all the way up, almost as if hes listening/looking at something? My bird does this when I interrupt his sleep at night.
> 
> Pretty sure it's normal; he's just checking out whats going on.


Yes! That's exactly what it's like! I'm glad someone else knows what I'm seeing. I was telling my mom that he is awake and staying like that to be ready to bolt if he needs to, but no matter what I say, she's convinced he's asleep because she makes almost no noise when she approaches the cage. But I feel like cocktiels are most likely 100 times more sensitive to movement and probably hears or feels the movement my mom makes even though even I agree she's very silent.


----------

